# Boris Diaw Fan Club



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Sry I had to do this.

If there is one already, put me in, or if anyone feels like starting one..

This guy is a very nice surprise.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I also want in damnit. I knew you guys would get a steal with that kid. He fell out of favor in Atlanta, but he's got a ton of skills, and he fits right in with what Phoenix wants to do...I haven't seen what he's done specifically this year, so if you want to drop some science, that'd be sweet. Diaw was the main man for the french team in Eurobasket. Not Tony Parker, not Pietrus--Diaw.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Or we could have a Barbosa+Diaw club. These two are a great duo playing together and both on their way of having breakout seasons. I predicted their games would complement each other.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Sign me up, I expected him to do well, but a triple-double..wow...

*edit* 1 REB OFF, STILL AMAZING.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks for the fantasy heads-up.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It's not just the near triple double. It's his defense also.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Boris Diaw is such a well rounded player, hes better on offense than he lets on, if he would just stop playing so unselfishly he would open the eyes of everyone

HE has the Rasheed Wallace in portland syndrome "wants to let others get the glory"


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I also want in damnit. I knew you guys would get a steal with that kid. He fell out of favor in Atlanta, but he's got a ton of skills, and he fits right in with what Phoenix wants to do...I haven't seen what he's done specifically this year, so if you want to drop some science, that'd be sweet. Diaw was the main man for the french team in Eurobasket. Not Tony Parker, not Pietrus--Diaw.


My thoughts as well. I wanted the Sonics to get him (well, at least before Wilkins emerged and they drafted Gelebale). I had a feeling he would do well on an up tempo team, where he's surrounded by scorers. The Hawks were just a terrible fit, as there was no team concept and no one could score.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The Hawk's ball boy beat Boris Diaw in a shoot out.

No joke.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

diaw missed the goahead layup that wouldve gave them the win tonight


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He was fouled though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Amareca said:


> He was fouled though.



You're gonna need to change your username to Amareciaw.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Boris Diaw looked awesome tonight. He was doing a great job of finding cutters and open shooters. It looks like his talent was wasted on the Hawks last year where everyone stood around and no one could shoot. Barbosa wasn't as impressive, he was just gunning and he happened to be hot tonight. Same with Eddie House.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

JNice said:


> You're gonna need to change your username to Amareciaw.


:rofl:


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Boris Diaw lost all confidence in himself in atlanta, you do that when you keep losing (no pot shot my team is portland and we are horrible. Worst game ever between portland and atlanta) Boris was used to winning games in france...My roommate is from france and used to play on teams with him. He has offense, atlanta just was using him as a PG somewhat if i remember correctly. Diaw can play PG and SG but he is a natural SF


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Or we could have a Barbosa+Diaw club. These two are a great duo playing together and both on their way of having breakout seasons. I predicted their games would complement each other.


I'm pretty sure I predicted they'd compliment each other well too. I would wager the Suns front office knew this as well. Diaw frees Barbosa up to do what he does best, which is the fist time he's been allowed to be that since coming into the league.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I wanted him on the Lakers last year when they needed a big defensive guard in the backcourt, and I was pissed when I heard he was going to a division rival. Not surprised he's playing well in PHX.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Watching him play in Atlanta he reminded me of Calbert Chaney of 5 years ago or so. Talented player that was scared to shoot. I remember someone on this board called him the worst offensive player in the league following the trade and I tried telling them it simply wasn't true.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Or we could have a Barbosa+Diaw club. These two are a great duo playing together and both on their way of having breakout seasons. I predicted their games would complement each other.



As did I. Great young tandem off the bench. House and Diaw is a nice fit too.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

pssst...sign me up!


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Count me in, I always liked the transaction and thought he would thrive in the system.

He is producing stats on all categories, he's the suns mini-kirilenko it seems, getting block shots every game and putting up stats everywhere... all off the bench.

James Jones also is a good addition.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Ha.

Not to mention Diaw actually allows Barbosa and House to focus on their strengths as scoring guards... so much intangiables, only if he was a reliable perimeter shooter Diaw would be so much more damaging to the other teams.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> The Hawk's ball boy beat Boris Diaw in a shoot out.
> 
> No joke.


Then maybe Atlanta should get their ball boy playing for them, as it sounds like he'd be better then any1 else playing for them atm. 

Sign me up too if any1 starts it. Thanks


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sign me up for the Boris Diaw club.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sign me up as well.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> The Hawk's ball boy beat Boris Diaw in a shoot out.
> 
> No joke.



Dan Patrick (ESPN) beat Dan Majerle in a lengthy shooting contest years ago. That does not mean Patrick is a better shooter than Majerle.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I started a thread some time ago about Diaw being a steal. Looks like he finds his confidence back. In France he's regarded as the most talented player. Not as athletic or explosive as Pietrus, but Diaw is fundamentally sounds and versatile. And enough athleticism to succeed in the NBA. I've been his fan since his days in Pau Orthez. I've been wanting my team the Chicago Bulls to draft him or acquire him through trades. The Bulls would look great with Diaw on the lineup (more size on the backcourt, he'd be a stabilizer). I also heard talks during the offseason that my hometown team the Sonics were thinking of trading our picks + certain player for him. Didn't happen of course. But, I don't really care who's he going to play for as long as he's successful. It's very nice to see him turns out a success.

I'm thinking of starting a Boris Diaw-Riffiod fans club... but how do I do it?


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Count me in if a club is formed...pls . This guy could very well be turning into my 2nd favorite player, based on how well he plays when he is coming into a situation extremely underrated. He is not all athleticism, he is fundamentals, makes great plays, ball handling skills, finishes well at the basket. Now Boris, just develop that shot.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I've formed a Boris Diaw fan club. I've already added some of you guys to the fan club. Others who are interested to join the club just PM me. :cheers:


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Count me in . I'm so glad he found a team where he can display his skills .


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I'll join. Seeing how good he has been as a role player makes me realize how Atlanta does not and can not develop talent. This guy is a player.


----------

